# Stone Lick Lake



## Knucklehead (May 22, 2008)

Hi- I'm new to the OGF post, and was wondering if anyone knows anything about fishing at Stone Lick Lake. Last weekend me and a friend caught two 8# Channel cats, 2 medium sized, and 4 fingerling "yellow bellies" using shrimp! They weren't too keen on nightcrawlers or chicken liver. Seemed to be biting more from 5:30-7pm. Then when it slowed down we tried to reel in a few bass. We tried some topwater lures (jitterbug, zara spook, baby torpedo, and a Booyah Bait spinner) from 7-9pm, but they just weren't hitting. We had heard that the bass were the fish to go for, but no luck. We plan on trying again this coming weekend, and I was hoping that someone could make a suggestion as to what they are going after. I didn't get a chance to try shaky head jigging with a finesse worm yet, but figured I will next time. Also, are there any crappie or blue gill in there? I know there are some shad, saw some guys netting 'em. Just looking for some sport/pan fish to pass the time until those lunkers take the bait! Thanks!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Bass fishing is just ok at Stonlick, hit or miss really. The fish of choice before July and after October is trout. There are TONS in there as they stock it twice a year. Done pretty good crappie fishing but fish over 9" are not in abundance. Popeye jig and bobber with 1"twister tail trailer is the ticket for me for both crappie and trout. For bass you will need a tackle box full of luck. Many other lakes have much better bass fishing IMO. Good luck


----------



## Knucklehead (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply- I'll try the popeye jig more next time. We weren't in the most ideal location, as we were fishing from the bank by one of the boat ramp lots. Not bad for cats, just not enough cover for other fish. I'll have to see how the trout fishing is in the fall. I've had some success at Lake Isabella using an 1/8 oz. Mepps spinner, black with red tail- loaded with chartreuse garlic flavored floating trout bait or salmon eggs. I'm sure the jig would keep it in the strike zone a lot longer.


----------



## RapalaJ-9 (May 12, 2008)

Does Stone lick have any muskies?


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

I cant understand why the ODNR would stock trout in this lake, it only averages 8' deep. Seems like an ideal lake for bass with all the shorline cover, but good luck catching one.


----------



## Knucklehead (May 22, 2008)

Went fishing on Saturday from 9:00am-2:00pm. Slight breeze from the West, end of the full moon, blue bird skies, muddy water. By the end of the day we had caught 6 channel cats on shrimp off the bottom using 20 lb. monofilament, #2 circle hooks, bullhead rig with 2 leaders,1 oz weight with bead. All at least 10" in length, nothing big. Tried using topwater lures, and set out some jigs on our other poles, but had no luck catching bass or any crappie. We wished we had a boat to fish the inaccessible areas along the north shore where the bass were jumping. Maybe the water was too cold for the bass, I don't know. We are looking for another lake now. We are convinced that this is a decent catfish lake, but we are going elsewhere for bass and panfish. I will have to ask around to see if there are any muskie.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

No muskies at Stonelick. The carp are starting to do their thing, and that is probably what you saw jumping. There are hawg bass in Stonelick, but difficult to find. A boat is a big help on that lake.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

go to Cowan if you want muskie. only "hawg" bass I ever saw at Stonelick was in the pool below the dam. (Approx. 5lbs) I was about 15yrs old and the guy who caught it was fishing with corn! Since then I've only seen very few. The lake looks like an awesome bass lake, but I think it must be fished out.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

hey man, I was tryin' to keep the corn scent on the down low. I was catchin' all my "hawgs" on corn. 

Oh well, I guess the cat is out of the bag.


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

robistro said:


> go to Cowan if you want muskie. only "hawg" bass I ever saw at Stonelick was in the pool below the dam. (Approx. 5lbs) I was about 15yrs old and the guy who caught it was fishing with corn! Since then I've only seen very few. The lake looks like an awesome bass lake, but I think it must be fished out.


robistro, Stonelick is an awesome bass lake, but it can be very tough. Here's some nice bass that were caught there on May 25, 2008. The bass were photographed and released.










Click here to view more photos of bass caught at Stonelick on May 25, 2008.

.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Tom,
Congrats to you and the crew! I would have never thought Stonelick had that many bass in the lake. And catching them all in one day is a great accomplishment! Can you give some advice for hooking a few on this lake? Thanks!


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

PM sent. Good Luck!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Been fishin Stonelick for 45 years or so. It still has some monster bass in it,but as mentioned, a boat with electric motor will help out. It was was stocked with tiger muskie,but they failed. In the day, this was an excellent bluegill,bass,and channel cat lake.....to some it still holds its treasures and many are tight lipped to some extent about this small lake(180 acres) but it has some very big flatheads that most don't fish for. Also, it helps to know where sunken bridges and road beds are....THE CATKING !!!


----------

